# Can a CZ 75B be locked without being cocked?



## BearArms2 (Dec 17, 2011)

I was watching a youtube clip and the man explained that the only way to flip the safety switch on a CZ 75B was to first fully pull back the hammer -- is this true? can the safety not be turned on without the gun being cocked??
does anyone know if the CZ SP-01 is any different?

*THANKS!!*


----------



## BearArms2 (Dec 17, 2011)

does anyone know?


----------



## cclaxton (Jul 10, 2011)

I think this is more of a should than a can't. 
On my 75, I can set the manual safety ON with the hammer down, BUT you can still pull the DA trigger, but it won't come down properly, and you can kinda feel the safety mechanism. I think the idea is that you could damage the safety mechanism if you do it a lot. 

Moreover, the question is why would you want to? If the hammer is down there is no reason to put the safety ON in my opinion. The purpose of the manual safety is when it is cocked...that is when you want it to stop the trigger. 

You can always call the Cz custom shop and ask for more details.
CC


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

I have to agree with Clax on this one. This is a hammer fired gun not a striker fire. 

RCG


----------

